# Problems!!!! 2008 Bessacarr E495



## 119717

This is an email I have sent to Swift today.

I would welcome any comments from anyone regarding this.

To be fair I will follow this up with any action good or bad from the parties involved.


Dear Sirs 

I wish to express my frustration with regard to warranty issues regarding my Bessacarr E495 motorhome. 

I purchased a one year old motorhome privately very recently and this was purchased from Discover Leisure in York brand new in March 2008.

The previous owners made me aware that they were still waiting for a replacement bathroom door (part of edging on door missing) and a stick on vent decal missing from drivers centre console. 

This I have chased up with Discover but after a promised service call to replace this, they are now deliberating if and when they can do this. (Bearing in mind they let the original owners down twice before by a/ getting the wrong door when they trailed 50 miles to have it fitted and b/ After trailing another 50 miles they used the now correct door to install to another vehicle and sent them away!!) The stick on decal seems to have been omitted from the original complaint and they have no knowledge of this item being reported missing! 

The above problems now seem to be insignificant because the results of a first year habitation check (Perfomed by Central Leisure Services on 01/04/09)has highlighted a list of issues that we cannot believe should occur in a one year old van. These problems incidentally have been entered onto your system. 

It appears you are aware of the condensation issue arising from the overcab bed, which is leaking water into the speaker pods and staining the roof panels quite extensively. The damp levels are reaching 40%. 

We have also 40% readings on both back sidewalls of our van. 

We also have a fault on the water heater which will not work on gas. 

And finally after the Easter weekend we noticed the rear window 'cloud up' partially inside the plastic sandwich. 

All in all quite a list. 

Now you may be asking why doesn't he contact a dealer to address these problems. 

That seems too easy! 

So I contacted a local Swift dealer to me which was Lowdham Leisure in Huddersfield. I rang them today at 9am and after six phone calls and nine hours later it seems they are too busy to deal with my enquiry and would be contacted 'just as soon as they could'. 

I'm sorry but it isn't good enough! 

I know you don't control these dealers but these are meant to be ambassadors for your company. What does this tell me about the level of service and backup I can expect of Swift products and what do you think my opinion of Swift will be the next time someone approaches me and asks if I like my van? 

I am trying to go through the proper channels to sort this out, but this is extremely annoying not to receive any contact or reassurance regarding this. If I can't get any assurance from you that this will be sorted soon and that the repairs are effective I will need to think about changing to another manufacturer and making my feelings known to everybody I meet. 

I believe you can test the level of customer service not by when things are going good but when things are going wrong! 

I hope you can interveen with this issue please and prove the point above.


----------



## Fatalhud

*Re: PROBLEMS !!!! 2008 Bessacarr E495*



ROLL-ON-FRIDAY said:


> To be fair I will follow this up with any action good or bad from the parties involved.
> 
> .


To be fair I would have given them time to respond before posting it on here :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi,

If you were down our way, we could have sorted your problems out.

Peter


----------



## 119717

*Cheers!*

Thanks Peter, I might have to take you up on that!

And.. After nearly a year waiting for a door and decal, isn't that
enough time to get something sorted!

It seems when things like this are in the public domain, then things
get sorted! What is the point of a forum if not to exchange information good or bad!


----------



## firewood

wellcome to the swift shed club


----------



## geraldandannie

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> If you were down our way, we could have sorted your problems out.


Not particularly helpful, Peter, but then why let that stand in the way of a free plug for your company? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 119717

*Plug away!*

Plug away Peter.

If it means me driving 5 hours down to your dealership it still would be quicker than getting no response in 9 hours!


----------



## gaspode

ROLL-ON-FRIDAY said:


> I would welcome any comments from anyone regarding this.


My comment is simple:

You're understandably angry and frustrated because of unreasonable delays and poor dealer service.
But you haven't really given Lowdham much of a chance to respond yet (today is treated as part of the Easter break by many companies and they may only have a skeleton staff on duty).
You're appealing to Swift to intervene - but your Email is confrontational. If I were the customer service manager at Swift I wouldn't want to help you (although I'm sure they will do so).

Just try to be calm and reasonable, it may be difficult but a calm and friendly initial approach will always work in your favour. Save the confrontational stuff as a last resort.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

geraldandannie said:


> Not particularly helpful, Peter, but then why let that stand in the way of a free plug for your company? :roll:
> Gerald


Dearest Gerald,

Poster was bemoaning apparent lack of Swift Dealer support and I quote:

_"I know you don't control these dealers but these are meant to be ambassadors for your company. What does this tell me about the level of service and backup I can expect of Swift products"_

I as a Swift Dealer and I give support wherever it is required to whoever needs it irrespective of the origin of the MH or Caravan.

I rest my case.

Peter


----------



## mgb

*CCC 'Crap Custome Care'*

The MH industry is turning out to be a bit like the British Leyland customer care in the 70's
The take it or leave it attitude with the default being that eventually the customer will get fed up and go away
Isn't it about time that we had a MH consumer group active on our behalf
Maybe the issues of poor customer satisfaction could be taken up by the trade magazines (or do they have a vested interest that is biased towards their advertisers?)
I would like to propose a CCC award (Crap Customer Care) be given to the worst experience and a running total kept. Any volunteers?
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## time-traveller

I for one would wish you'd 'rest' it somewhere else.



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not particularly helpful, Peter, but then why let that stand in the way of a free plug for your company? :roll:
> Gerald
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest Gerald,
> 
> .... snip .....
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...


----------



## SwiftGroup

Roll-on-Friday
We have seen your post and I have recieved your email this morning too, we will investigate and respond,
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup

Roll-on-friday
I understand that you are the second owner of this vehicle and we recieved your change of ownership last thursday, unfortunately our records don't match with the information given to you by the previous owner.

The door you describe was only ordered for your van by Discover York on the 19/01/09, this door was despatched to them on the 03/02/09. 

With regard to the decal we have no record of any order ever being placed and neither has Discover, York. I would suggest you contact your previous owner to clarify this.

The pod condensation is a know problem which is regrettable, but we will rectify this under warranty. Our customer services team will contact you to arrange for this,

Regards
Andy


----------



## mgb

Andy
Could I say how well Swit's customers must feel with support like yours
By the awy, do you sell Rapido motorhomes?
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## 119717

*On the right track!*

I have been contacted today by Andy today at Swift.

Thank you for your prompt reply.

In hindsight yesterday I was well worked up, but the blood pressure has returned to normal levels. I was just basically [email protected]@ed off that after spending a lot of money that it should have so many needless faults.

Arrangements are being made for my van to go to Swift's factory and I must allow them the opportunity to rectify the faults.

p.s. if anyone has had the overcab modification done, has it been ok since? Perhaps you could let us all know.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Roll-on-Friday,
No problem at all and thanks for the email, we will come back to you,

We will put right the issues you have as quickly and efficiently as we can.

Many Thanks
Andy


----------



## firewood

welldone swift 
roll on friday keep us informed on how things go.
swift
i still need my starblazer sorted out it would be nice to use it one day


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: On the right track!*



ROLL-ON-FRIDAY said:


> p.s. if anyone has had the overcab modification done, has it been ok since? Perhaps you could let us all know.


Hi the mod consists of putting extra insulation in the 'pod'roof which solves the problem of condensation forming on the inner surface.

It is not an actual leak.

Once it has been done the problem dissapears.

Peter


----------

